# Help i.d. bicycle frame



## Tino (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi guys, I am not sure what I have here. The fenders and wheels are not original to the bike. It is badged as a Hawthorne but it might not be original to the bike either as the rest seems pieced together. The sprocket is a Fauber special.  I am hoping somebody can identify the frame and fork based on the following pictures. Thanks Tino


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 16, 2018)

Probably Excellsior   Mich City, Ind.


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 16, 2018)

Fork definitely Excellsior! Probably  repaint but Excellsior known for green paint schemes.


----------



## anders1 (Aug 16, 2018)

This is my Michigan City Excelsior mid 20’s. Paint on your bike definitely looks to me like it was repainted at some point?


----------



## anders1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Only a guess but seems to me that the badge might be correct on an older fix up. Especially if badge holes line up properly. What are the chances you would have found another to fit perfectly back in the day? Just my thoughts...


----------



## anders1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Also Excelsior badge holes would be top and bottom


----------



## anders1 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Tino (Aug 16, 2018)

could it be a Schwinn build Hawthorne?


----------



## anders1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Other guys know much more than I do about these bikes but my guess is that it is what it says it is? Aside from some switched out parts.


----------



## anders1 (Aug 16, 2018)

This picture is off the net, probably belongs to a CABE member. 1925 I think, not exactly like yours but close. Someone else here will know for sure. Keep investing, that is part of the fun. Good luck!


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 16, 2018)

Excellsior then h.p. Snyder made bikes for Montgomery Ward...Hawthorne


----------



## Tino (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks for the help guys!
 I will do some more research base on the information provided.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 17, 2018)

I think this may be a Great Western manufacture motobike....the excelsior (Michigan city) frame has a volcano joint on the middle bar. This bike has no lugging. That fauber crank also points to great western.....This thread may help. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tripple3s-great-western-rider.114920/#post-761541


----------



## anders1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Goldenindian said:


> I think this may be a Great Western manufacture motobike....the excelsior (Michigan city) frame has a volcano joint on the middle bar. This bike has no lugging. That fauber crank also points to great western.....This thread may help. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tripple3s-great-western-rider.114920/#post-761541View attachment 853891



Fork crown and truss rods are identical...


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 17, 2018)

Another great western moto that matches...











Photo credit: gtdohn


----------



## Tino (Aug 17, 2018)

That's it! Thanks for your help! I love the angle of the rake on this bike. 
Thanks again Tino


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 17, 2018)

The curvy bend (drop bar) looks characteristic Great Western, as does the heavy boss hairpin truss rod.
Excelsior's may have more of a faired yoke (wye) truss rod.  See threads on the Fauber-GWM connection.
GW may often have badges such as Adlake, America, Crown, Reading Standard; R/S may have had side-holes.
Catalogs say 20" nominal frame size, but mine is 19-3/8" - and may require Ross 35mm headset cups.


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 17, 2018)

my, bad...on Excellsior....Saw one once with fauber and fork. Great Western looks like a match....they must made for Montgomery Ward  ...Hawthorne bicycles.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 17, 2018)

That’s mine it’s a 1928


anders1 said:


> Other guys know much more than I do about these bikes but my guess is that it is what it says it is? Aside from some switched out parts.
> 
> View attachment 853591


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 18, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Aside from some switched out parts.




The dogleg cranks might not be GW or Fauber; the chain ring, with 3 arms, may be an older Fauber with a separate hole for the round drive pin.
On my Fauber set, the drive pin hole was in place of one of the more rectangular slots in one of the 3 arms.
A reason that the cranks look askew may be because GWM could have used oversize cranks, (hard to see), with the drive pin further from the shaft, perhaps also requiring oversize cone thread diameters?

Some GWM motorbike ads show a snowflake design, (similar to Iver Johnson & Hawthorne), which GW identifies as R.S. design (Reading Standard).


----------

